

Modularity in the Design of Complex Engineering Systems (2006) [pdf] - brudgers
http://www.people.hbs.edu/cbaldwin/DR2/baldwinclarkces.pdf

======
kaeluka
This has been in my reading list for a very long time! I'll print it tomorrow
:)

